# Skyline



## The Weeknd (Aug 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qDJfue-Aanw[/YOUTUBE] 


Plot
~~~
After a night of partying, a group of friends are distracted when beams of light awaken everyone in Los Angeles, that then attracts every person like a moth to a flame. As the night progresses, they soon discover that once addicted to the light you vanish into thin air, as well as extraterrestrial forces that later begin to swallow the entire human race


my thoughts
Hawking= Smartest person in the world? Oh hell nah.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

I kinda want to see this movie. You know.. Aliens and stuff.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol yay you bumped this...Meh I don't feel like watching this.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

Why not? Them floating humans.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

Them Protosses. I mean don't they remind you as Protosses and attack without warning like Starcraft? O_O


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

IDK man.. I don't play Starcraft.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

Meh still. The movie actually scares the shit out of me. I kinda have fear of apocalypse and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

He's smarter than you. 


This looks kinda alright. I will probably see it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like a fun movie,

Hopefully it is much better that the "war of the worlds" and "the day the earth stood still" remakes.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Looks like a fun movie,
> 
> Hopefully it is much better that the "war of the worlds" and "the day the earth stood still" remakes.


 Yeah, those movies sucked balls.

It kinda reminds me of Independence Day. Maybe it'll be 10% as good as that.


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks fun. Aliens and whatnot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

That all you got to say? 


It also has cool-lookin' explosions! :33


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2010)

Teaser didn't reveal much.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

It's creative but HIGHLY unlikely with the evidence we already have of extraterrestrial live. I mean the freaking UFO'S are like circlely and these freaking huge Protesses come from nowhere and attack. I mean how the hell is there even life like that with evidence of Extraterrestrial life we already saw?


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2010)

......it's a movie, bro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

I still got a bit of fear....of apocalypse lol.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 17, 2010)

I still like the floating people. :33


----------



## Roy (Aug 17, 2010)

So do I. :]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I like the blue stuff. If a movie has blue stuff you know it's gonna be badass.

Just look at the movies historically that had it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

Avatar... Uhhh what else? O_O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Godzilla had a lot of blue stuff, bro. I'm disappointed in you. :taichou


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

Godzilla is green dude. >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

His fire is blue.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 17, 2010)

And red sometimes...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

It's most consistently blue though. 

Independence Day also had those giant blue lasers--it was blue, right? It was either blue or green.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a sucker for alien movies. So I'll be seeing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I enjoy alien invasion movies as much as the next guy. Maybe it'll become the next trend. Like 3D or vampires.

Or fat people.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I enjoy alien invasion movies as much as the next guy. *Maybe it'll become the next trend.* Like 3D or vampires.
> 
> Or fat people.



Oh yeah this is just the first of many to come. Michael Bay is doing one too that's due out next summer. So expect great effects and everything else to be shit. This  has 16 alien films coming out in the next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

That might not be a bad thing. I enjoy alien movies. Of course with such an oversaturation I am going to have to pick the movies I watch very carefully.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

But it has blue shit! BLUE SHIT!!


----------



## Psychic (Dec 14, 2010)

this movie was actually good, and I can't wait for the sequel, I can't believe it was a B movie! The only thing I don't get is the brain. How are the aliens using the brain? If they are already running on their brains then what good is ours?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 14, 2010)

I enjoyed the movie mainly because I went in expecting it to be really bad. It was, but still highly entertaining.

I did not understand the brain things either. It really did not make any sense to me

This has got to be the best scene in the entire film. The pilot (if it was a pilot and not a drone) was ninja level
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNTD1j8YRuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good. It felt like a TV movie, and if was on TV it probably would have done really well. As it is, it's an average/ above-average cinema experience- fun, scary, but a little stupid. Especially the ending; that was just dumb. But on the whole I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the ending is about THERE WILL BE A SEQUEL! Type. But I loved the movie overall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought the movie really sucked? I had hopes for it and then saw all the horrible reviews and my hopes diminished.

So what gives? Is it good or shit?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought the movie really sucked? I had hopes for it and then saw all the horrible reviews and my hopes diminished.
> 
> So what gives? Is it good or shit?



S'okay. Go in with low expectations and you'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe I'll watch it on DVD or something.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2010)

it's whatever you want it to be


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 15, 2010)

> This has got to be the best scene in the entire film. The pilot (if it was a pilot and not a drone) was ninja level


That scene was the shit. I know Macross already did drone wingmen but I liked how this film used the predator drones in the same role. Makes you wonder what can be achieved with drone spam...


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 16, 2010)

Good to watch it for fun. Horrible to watch it for critiques and shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah. The movie has to be admired in some ways(it only cost $10,000,000 yet easily looks like a 40-50,000,000 movie) and I thought it was fun in general. Not good, but fun.

I'd recommend it more on DVD though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I'mma watch it then.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 16, 2010)

It's well made but I don't like the story. It sure is the end of humanity.


----------

